# Moyu RS3m 2021 Maglev



## Mrhashtagpickle (Mar 5, 2022)

The Rs3m 2021 Maglev by MoFang jioshang is a decent cube but it could improve in a few ways these ways include.
Stronger magnets and auto alignment. (Gan 12 m has auto alignment)
The magnets are weak and you can barely feels them I know you can upgrade them. But I don’t want to buy the upgrade magnets. I wish the cube would just come with the upgraded magnets.

the cube is ok but for better usage, I would recommend lubing it and adjusting the maglev.

the cube is decent 6/10 stars


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

I made a cool video about the 2020 and 2021 versions of this cube! You should check it out and subscribe!


----------

